# IBS Treatment Center In Seattle



## ben2552 (Nov 17, 2016)

Has anyone had success or heard of any positive results from the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle?


Countless Doctor and GI visits but nothing has helped.
Tried the wellness doctor route with little improvement.
Linzess - only effective the 1st month 
Total diet change has had no effect. 

This. is. ruining. my. life.

Trying to stay optimistic and looking for any insight.


----------



## SMT883 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have not received treatment at this center but have also read about it & would definitely be interested in hearing feedback. I have tried so many things resulting in only temporary success (sounds like the same is true for you ben2552). I hope someone can share their experience!


----------



## Airsmith (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't know what you all have gone through, but I have been fighting this for 26 years. The only medication I have found is Loperamide 2mg. I take 2 in the morning, 2 in the afternoon (usually 2pm), and 2 at bed time. I will also take 2 as needed for an onset of a diarrhea bout. Max you can take in a day is 8. It is an over the counter medication and a generic. Brand name is Imodium. Generic works great. Initially this might cause a little constipation, but take the time to "play" with your dosing. I am a Pharmacy Technician, so I do know about medications. You might want to talk to your doctor just to make sure there is no interaction with any other medications you are on. You can go to https://www.drugs.com/drug_interactions.html and do the interaction check yourself before you talk with your doctor. I am currently checking with my doctor about Neurontin (Gabapentin)

I live on 32 pills a day due to major heart disease so I always check my meds for interactions, side effects and warnings. Any questions about this and you do not want to post up here, my email is [email protected]

Regarding the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle, I have not been to them. I am going to contact them to find out if there is anything they can do.

Thanks!


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Ben2552. Don't know anything about the treatment center. If you have IBS, try VLS #3. It is a probotic. You have to ask the pharmacist if they carry it and if they don't they can order it for you. Cost $50.00 for a 30 day supply and has to be refrigerated. It as certainly improved my life. Good luck!


----------

